# Need complete Kawasaki engine



## eddrum51 (Sep 7, 2011)

Have a Fa290V-BS02 Kawasaki engine on a model 68 John Deere rear engine riding mower. Need to replace the complete engine as have a broken head and other problems. Where can I find a complete engine. I am to understand that my engine has been discontinued. Is there a direct replacement available? Any help would be appreciated. Contact [email protected] with replies. Thanks, Ed


----------

